# Identifying the photographer



## Olen@ (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello! I purchased a beautiful photo at the thrift market in Metro Manila, Philippines and want to identify the photographer and maybe the story behind the model. Can someone help me or at least give me tips on what steps to take? I tried all possible image searches but it doesn't work. I believe the girl on the photo is from the mountain tribes, possibly Igorot or Kalinga judging from the tattoos but i'd love to learn more. Also looks like it was taken in 1988 or around that time. The signature is not very readable unfortunately. Thank you in advance!


----------



## petrochemist (Dec 15, 2014)

The signature looks like it may be C.T.Noir (or C.J...) You may just be lucky looking up photographers with names similar. With a photo from so long ago I think you may have to be very lucky to find them!


----------

